# Vortex Diamondback Scope



## Shooter8 (Nov 13, 2014)

Held Vortex's Viper and Diamondback riflescope today at sportsmans and they were both amazing! But I think I am going to go with the 4-12x BDC diamondback for hunting up to 500/600 yards on my 300 wsm! 

But I have a question: does anyone know the different between the diamondback 4-12 A and the standarda diamondback 4-12x? Dont both of them have the eye focus on the front of the scope for the parallax effect at long distances? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm also interested in the difference between the AO and non AO diamondbacks! And also any other experience with the scope!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

The AO will allow you to reduce the parallax. If you plan on shooting those distances, you will want it.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The standard Diamondback does not have the parallax adjustment. The Diamondback HD had the parallax adjustment on the left turret, and is intended to give the shooter the features of the Viper scope in a 1" tube. The real world price on the Diamondback is in the $200 range, the HD $400.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

So the front eye focus on the front of the scope is simply that? Just a focus? Not a parallax adjuster?


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Shooter, I just found the difference.. but my question is that if the AO would really make a differnece when shooting sub 700 yards? The AO feature adds about an extra $100


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Loke said:


> The standard Diamondback does not have the parallax adjustment. The Diamondback HD had the parallax adjustment on the left turret, and is intended to give the shooter the features of the Viper scope in a 1" tube. The real world price on the Diamondback is in the $200 range, the HD $400.


The standard diamond back has an AO option on the 4-12x.. please see vortex's website


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I think parallax adjustments are nice post 200. At 500-600 they can absolutely make a difference. You were looking at the Viper, now the Diamondback AO is to much?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Dodge360 said:


> Shooter, I just found the difference.. but my question is that if the AO would really make a differnece when shooting sub 700 yards? The AO feature adds about an extra $100


Understanding Parallax with Leupold:


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> I think parallax adjustments are nice post 200. At 500-600 they can absolutely make a difference. You were looking at the Viper, now the Diamondback AO is to much?


I was just comparing the two for the OP. I didn't want to bring the Viper into this topic because the OP didn't say he was looking at it


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

swbuckmaster said:


> Dodge360 said:
> 
> 
> > Shooter, I just found the difference.. but my question is that if the AO would really make a differnece when shooting sub 700 yards? The AO feature adds about an extra $100
> ...


Very interesting... the max deviation due to the parallax effect at 600 yards is roughly 88mm.. doesn't sound like a very big deal for deer and elk hunting OP.

I believe the parallax effect would be even less if you make sure your check is positioned correctly on the stock and eye is looking "correctly" down through the scope when you are about to shoot? Correct me if I am wrong!


----------

